# Red Line in Display



## zilion (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello,
I have noted that in certain times appears this line and I have no idea what this can be. The image in attached. (zoomed).
NOTE: The line disappears when I click something like changing tabs.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2016)

We need just a bit more information.  Which version of FreeBSD?  On exactly which hardware, particularly the graphics card?  I see a red background, not lines exactly.  Does it always do this when you do a specific thing, or is it somewhat random?  If you can trigger it every time, how do you do that?


----------



## zilion (Jun 25, 2016)

Right..

Version: 10.3-Stable (also occurred in release version)
Graphics Card: Intel HD Graphics 2000

It happens randomly, not imagine the cause or why..


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2016)

It's either the cable that's faulty, I've seen similar things when the VGA connector is only half in. Or there's something wrong with the display itself.


----------



## zilion (Jun 29, 2016)

Now Testing  in 11-Current, It's behaving normally.


----------

